# Microsoft Outlook 2007 : Cannot Send/Receive Email Behind TrendMicro IWSS Proxy



## HyperEscape (May 11, 2009)

Hello,

I have quite a usual situation at work. I am connected behind the TrendMicro IWSS Proxy server. The LAN at work has auto DHCP IP Address. I have to enter the proxy address in the internet explorer/firefox to enable browsing.

Checking my email account configured in Microsoft Outlook 2007 with simple POP3 and SMTP server addresses (with standard port numbers) behind a proxy server is always an unsolved mystery for me. Clicking the Send/Receive button it simply says Send/Receive error because it cannot contact the email server. However the same configuration works fine with a normal internet connection like my home DSL.

Why does it not work behind a proxy, what ports are disabled and how and what needs to be enabled. Does something needs to be adjusted on the client side or on the proxy server side. I read somewhere that with Microsoft ISA server you may need to enable port 443 (or something) to have Outlook check the email.

Can someone guide me with specific steps to be done to the TrendMicro IWSS Proxyin order to enable Outlook to return to its normal behavior of checking and sending the email.

Thanks a lot in advance for your assistance.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Have you consulted your Network Admin regarding your issue? How many are affected? Are all of you using Proxy server to be connected to the internet?


----------

